# Sumo Sway Bean Bag Chair



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

In case you missed the big announcement, Heather and I are expecting our first child in January. As a result, our current spare bedroom will become the nursery. I've been working on making our basement a finished space to include a bedroom, bathroom, and rec room. While we've had a few setbacks (like a broken water pipe flooding the room), it's finally coming together. After a little touch-up paint, it will be done.

In the mean time, I've finally gotten around to install our new LG TV (review forthcoming) and, most importantly, our single piece of furniture yet in the room: a Sumo bean bag chair!

We went with the Sumo Sway Single. There is a larger model, the Couple, but I knew from past experience just how huge these things can be! This one is the perfect size for our use -- Heather can comfortably sit there and watch a movie while I do a little exercise on a stationary bicycle.

The microsuede is very comfortable and feels very soft. I'm hoping it won't be too difficult to clean. The most remarkable thing about this particular bean bag is that it's hardly even a bag. It keeps it shape so well that it's practically a chair, but without any of the hard parts. It's all soft and comfy (and probably more toddler-friendly than anything else in the house). It's also got a medium-sized pocked on one site that makes a convenient place to stash remote controls.

Now, I won't lie to you -- they are a very pricey. At almost $250 a piece, you'll probably have to be a bean bag lover or serious console gamer to even consider this. That said, if you're looking for a quality product that I suspect will last for many years, the Sumo products have a very good reputation. You can check out all of their bean bag chairs at their site.

Oh, and doesn't Heather look radiant?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Nice.....I bet the footrest comes separately for $125, but I wouldn't let that keep me from liking it!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks great, and the beanbag is OK too.  Heather does look very happy, just get ready for a MAJOR change in your lifestyle!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

The pocket looks a little big for a remote. Are you sure it's not meant to hold a baby?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Maybe a baby's bottle?


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Only if the kid's a heavy drinker.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

looks like a great chair Mike.
the basement remodel looks like a first class job
The wife looks happy too!!

You must be doing something right! 

Like JW says, be ready for a huge change in lifestyle, and congrats to both of you.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks! I can't wait for the big changes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nice chair and with a back on it. 
Now you need a short side table or get one you can cut the legs on or one you can buy the size legs (screw on) you need.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Heather looks beautiful! Oh,and the beanbag looks nice too.


----------

